# Mucho lirili y muy poco lerele



## liubiza

*Mucho lirili y muy poco lerele
*Ma che significa? E' forse un modo di dire "tutto fumo e niente arrosto"?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Non ne ho idea. 
Dove hai trovato questa frase?
(Abbiamo bisogno di...  			 			 			---> Contesto / Contexto <---)


----------



## liubiza

Un testo di canzone, rap quindi a volte capita che una frase non sia collegata strettamente alla successiva.
Comunque il testo dice:

No me digas, quieres y no puedes?
mucho lirili y mu poco lerele?
que se te consumen las velas
a la vejez viruelas
---

ecc.


----------



## Riveritos

Sí, quiere decir que habla y al final no hace, creo que en italiano dicen "molta apparenza e poca sostanza".


----------



## 0scar

¿No se dice "molti chiacchiere e poche fatti"?


----------



## pattyfashiion

Acqua e chiacchiere non fanno frittelle...


----------



## El tano trucho

0scar said:


> ¿No se dice "molte chiacchiere e pochi fatti"?


----------



## jeterinmicipen

In ogni caso e una espressione che non si usa appena.

Forse " Mucho ruido y pocas nueces " e più comune.


----------



## liubiza

"Solo chiacchiere e distintivo" come direbbe Al Capone


----------



## Larroja

liubiza said:


> *Mucho lirili y muy poco lerele
> *Ma che significa? E' forse un modo di dire "tutto fumo e niente arrosto"   ?



Perfetto!


----------



## Henrik

Si no me equivoco, y eso es muy probable, es un decir de los gitanos que en el castellano de RAE tiene su equivalencia en *"Mucho ruido y pocas nueces"* es decir, algo que no cumple con lo prometido o algo que aparenta algo bueno y bonito pero que a fin de cuentas no da la talla.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que es más como lo que ha propuesto Riveritos, que no es lo mismo que "mucho ruido y pocas nueces".
Alguien que hace muchas promesas pero que, o no las cumple, o lo que está prometiendo en realidad no tiene sustancia. En cambio lo del ruido y las nueces se refiere a algo que parece mucho, que se presenta con mucha espectacularidad pero en realidad es sólo pirotecnia, nada que ver con el pretender camelarse a alguien que implica lo del lirili.


----------



## Henrik

Antes de nada, gracias por la respuesta. No se si soy el único, pero lo que describes al principio aludiendo  a _*"mucho ruido y pocas nueces"*_ me parece tan parecido al lo que describes más abajo haciendo referencia a _*lirili*_ y tal, salvo a las pretensiones del 2º ejemplo, aludiendo a otra persona con un fin -pues casi clandestinamente- a adular a alguien para conseguir una ventaja, tal como hace un típico trepa. Fardando o presumiendo con pirotecnia con un _'contenido'_ o sustancia que no está a la altura de las apariencias. Reflexionaré sobre el asunto, a ver si llego a la iluminación del asunto. *}* Gracias.


----------



## Henrik

Je je, ya de repente me siento iluminado. A un coche por ejemplo que hace mucho ruido pero va como un penco mal nutrido no pega nada decir *mucho lirili y poco lerele*, ahí encaja lo de *mucho ruido y pocas nueces* mientras en los casos de los timadores de telecomunicaciones, que no paran de pescar gente con promesas falsas, allí es donde pega mejor *mucho lirili y poco lerele*… aunque no estoy seguro si aún entiendo el por que.


----------

